# Burstner t star 680



## deepstar (Sep 12, 2007)

hi as any one own a burstner t star680
i have fitted a towbar also a 3.5 meter awning and two extra batterys do yuo think i am over the required weight??
rgds bill


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I sold mine in March this year but prior to the sale I had two years running with tow bar, 3.5m awning, Oyster sat and other extras (including a safari room - no problems!


----------



## deepstar (Sep 12, 2007)

*t star*

hi
thanks for the reply 
what made you sell it no problems i hope 
mine is fine well pleased 
have you up graded to a new m/h 
rgds bill


----------

